# fbar question



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

My daughter has a joint account with her Dutch fiancé. According to BBC watcher 

I'd have to add this to the fbar as a joint account and not a separate account. In 

part III of the 90-22.1 what do I put in the name address block, just NRA or do I 

have to put his name and address etc.

Any help would be welcome.

Thanks

Bernie


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Check the instructions for the form ("when all else fails, read the fine manual") but I think the issue of just putting in "NRA" applies only to an NRA spouse. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

Its not a problem providing the info. Just wasn't sure exactly how much I had to give. I did fill out the form with his name etc. Just wanted to double check to be sure it was right.

Thanks for the info

Bernie McKenna


----------

